# سيدات الأعمال > مول سيدات الإمارات > المول العام >  أقوى خلطة تسمين !! لجسم انثوي ولا اروع ! زيدي وزنج من 3 الى 5 كيلو بالشهر *

## فراشه_وردية

*


أقوى خــلطة تســمين .. 

! لجسم انثوي ولا اروع ! زيدي وزنج من 3 الى 5 كيلو بالشهر

للحصوول على جسد انثوى اكثر .. وخدود ممتلئة جميلة . خلال فترة بسيطة .. 
خلطة مضمونة النتائج تماماً .. 



وصف المنتـــج :

_ خلطة بمكونات طبيعية 100%.. 
_لا تحتوي على اي اضافات ضارة وكيميائية نهائياً 
_امنة على الجميع .. الاطفال والمرضعات 
_مجربة ومضموونة 
_تزيد من 3 الى 4 كيلو في الشهر 
_طعمها حلو ولذيذ
_ للرجال والنساء





تزيد الوزن بشكل مثالي ومتناسق (للنساء ): في الارداف + الفخذين + الصدر + الخدود 
(للرجال ) تزيد الوزن في الجسم بشكل متساوي .. 

وتبدأين بملاحظة النتائج وزيادة الوزن من الاسبوع الاول 



طريقة الاستخدام :
تؤخذ مقدار ملعقتين ( كبيرة) وتخلط في حليب دافئ او ساخن 
مرة او مرتين باليوم بعد الوجبات 



تجربة زبوناتي للخلطة :





سعر المنتج :200 درهم 

صورة الخلطة من تصويري 



التوصيل عن طريق مندوب التوصيل للمنزل خلال 3 او 4 ايام
قيمة التوصيل 30

للطلب ارسال البيانات
الاسم...........................
والرقم .......................
والامارة.......................
والمنطقة.........................*

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

الفجيرة 
مجموعة زيوت دانة المركزة بالأعشاب الطبيعية... 
أعشاب دانة الخليج الطبيعية للتنعيم الدائـم... 
Golden pools 
بخبرتي- أفضل متجر ل منتجات السليكون الامنة... 
مساعدة جمعيات و مؤسسات خيرية 
مساعدة جمعيات و مؤسسات خيرية 
جمعيات خيرية أو مؤسسات خيرية 
سواتر الرياض 
جدول فعاليات عيد الفطر 2023 قطر وأماكن...

----------


## شو111خ

يا أخيتي ربي يوفقج

----------


## ام غايوتى

الله يوووووفقج

----------


## كوكو_شانيل

اب اب اب

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .
*

----------


## كوكو_شانيل

اب اب اب

----------


## فراشه_وردية

اب اب اب

----------

